# Love Spell



## seven (Jan 1, 2015)

my 1st attempt to make soaps for my bridesmaids failed terribly, due to lye miscalculation. this is the 2nd attempt...

original design was even layers of 2 color stripes, but the batter got too thick before i even begin to do the colors, i ended up just dumping it to the mold.

loaded with buttermilk, and scented with love spell fragrance. the top is delicately decorated with pink himalayan salt... each maid will get a "thank you" package consisting of 1 soap and a 100 ml goatmilk lotion scented with the same fragrance.

thanks for looking


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh my! That's absolutely stunning! You make such beautiful soaps, Seven!


 IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful and classy.  Lucky Bridesmaids!  They'll love them!


----------



## osso (Jan 1, 2015)

They're so pretty, I love the stamp!


----------



## newbie (Jan 1, 2015)

Very elegant. Is the stamp your signature stamp or one specially for this? I really like it.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 1, 2015)

That is so pretty! Perfect for a bridesmaid gift. Nice!


----------



## toyah999 (Jan 2, 2015)

That sounds nice and those soaps are beautiful! And love spell is my fav fragrance, good choice


----------



## seven (Jan 2, 2015)

thank youuuuu


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 2, 2015)

Lovely soap and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 2, 2015)

They're wonderful Seven!


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 3, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 3, 2015)

They are very pretty. Just a though, California Candle carries a Love Spell that holds well and does not accelerate. At least it does not accelerate in my formulas. Does not say on their site but it is body safe


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 3, 2015)

You have talent! Love those and a thoughtful gift!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful work as always Seven! Your bridesmaids will be so happy to receive such wonderful gifts, hand-made by you. Congratulations and best wishes on your upcoming wedding! :clap:


----------



## seven (Jan 3, 2015)

thank you guys  also, thank you for your kind thoughts for my upcoming wedding.... 1 month left, am so excited, nervous all rolled into one, haha...

@cmzaha
Carolyn, i was using loving spell from NG. i like it so far as it's very well behaved. the one from SOS is also well behaved. i've not tried california candles yet, thanks for the info though


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2015)

Enjoy your special day and please post some wedding pics.


----------



## toyah999 (Jan 5, 2015)

I didn't realise it was for your wedding, silly me lol. Congrats on your special day!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 5, 2015)

Beautiful as always.  When is the big day, seven?


----------



## seven (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, i will post pics of my wedding later on 

The big day will be on feb 8th, roughly 1 month from now... I am getting very nervous by the day. Wish me luck ppl


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Luck to you on your wedding.  I'm sure everything will be beautiful.  Post pictures so we can see.

I too use NG Love Spell and it's well behaved for me and is a great seller.


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2015)

My friend's wedding is coming up this summer I am looking for new idea mostly the colour combination. Meanwhile in scent I will use essential oil combination of geranium, rosewood, palmarosa and ylang ylang.


----------



## seven (Jan 6, 2015)

thank you shunt 

sadly, my thank you gift for the guests won't be my soap  i've no time to make hundreds of soaps in such a short time. my mind is over loaded as it is. however, there will be a small get together days before the wedding to pray. for that occasion i will be giving out some soaps. pics later 

@biarine
that combo of scents sounds lovely.. be sure to post pics of the soaps later on so we all can drool! anyway, my color palette for my wedding consists of black, white, and gold.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your big day! Can't wait to see pictures. ❤


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 6, 2015)

Ooh exciting times!! I got married 3 months ago, best day of my life

Congrats on the upcoming big day!!


----------



## biarine (Jan 7, 2015)

@seven thank you I will try maybe red, white and green. I will post them when I did them, cross fingers. As I promise to make them but I am bit nervous because I am not pro I'm just started 6 months ago, not really expert on colour combination. But I will try my friend will understand if turn out not so good


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 7, 2015)

What lovely soap, Seven!  The Himalayan sea salt really adds a nice, jewel-like texture.  It's perfect for such a special event!


----------



## biarine (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes that's a good idea too Himalayan pink salt and 100 percent coconut oil with pastel pink colour, much better for the less experienced like me, simple but seems nice.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## seven (Jan 8, 2015)

thank you guys 

@biarine
red, white, and green seems like a nice color combo. just a heads up that red is hard to achieve in cp... a true red that is. but, don't let this deter you from doing a red soap. it is def doable, just search for 'red in cp' and you'll find quite a few threads.


----------



## biarine (Jan 8, 2015)

@seven thank you I will try even though that I am not expert.


----------

